
A Sculpture Controlled by Live Honeybees - apress
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/arts-culture/sculpture-controlled-live-honeybees-180960006/?utm_source=twitter.com&utm_medium=socialmedia?no-ist
======
zimablue
I've seen this, it wasn't super impressive, just a pretty sculpture with
classical music playing and no recognisable connection between the music or
sculpture and the bees when you're actually there.

Kew Gardens is beautiful though, if expensive to enter (somebody's parent will
have a membership card and they aren't draconian about checking names so if
you visit Kew or London, worth poking social media to save £40).

------
pweissbrod
title should have been "A sculpture playing sound controlled by live
honeybees". I spent some time reading before i realized bees dont physically
interact with this odd thing

------
tcfunk
OT: What's with sites wanting to show me notifications? Why on earth would I
allow this?

~~~
gpawl
If you have a website as a desktop daemon (like a calendar app), it's handy.
But mainly it's a way to put more ads in your line of sight.

[https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/3220216](https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/3220216)

chrome://settings/content/notifications?search=notifications

